# What car to buy for 30 000?



## StaroftheSea (2 May 2010)

I'm in the lucky position to have a budget of 30 000 at the very most, and I'm elligable for scrappage, if I buy new.  I want to buy something classy, sporty looking and stylish.  I don't know where the best value for money lies.....as in whether to buy new with scraggage, or forget scraggage and buy second hand, some cars come with extras others don't etc....
Anybody have any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## jhegarty (2 May 2010)

Some good value in the BMW 3 series range since the new vrt rules came in.


----------



## hopalong (2 May 2010)

take a spin in a c5 citreon,its a b bracket tax 1.6 diseal,you,ll never look back.


----------



## RonanC (2 May 2010)

With a bit of a discount you should be able to get something like this

[broken link removed]

or [broken link removed]

or [broken link removed]

also, check out UK Autotrader - there are still huge savings to be made


----------



## MandaC (3 May 2010)

Great position to be in, by the way.......do you want a saloon or would you consider a hatchback?


----------



## StaroftheSea (3 May 2010)

thanks for the replies people, I don't mind saloon or hatchback....


----------



## paddyd (3 May 2010)

'08 520d m sport? This one is sold, but gives you the idea:
[broken link removed]


----------



## mrblues (3 May 2010)

If your a cash buyer then go to the UK and get a 520d as per paddyd - huge specs on alot of them and the new model means you'll get a good M Sport landed here for €30k if not less.


----------



## bobalong (3 May 2010)

_"I want to buy something classy, sporty looking and stylish.

I don't mind saloon or hatchback"_

A bit more info to narrow the range a little? Are their kids / babies to tend with for example? Is this car just for you? A roadster / Softtop? Is fuel economy / tax / insurance costs a thing? Environment?

a bit more specific for us so we can be a bit more on target rather than guessing ..

Bob


----------



## SOM42 (3 May 2010)

Assuming babies/dogs etc aren't an issue I'd be looking at something like this;


I would definately have a look at the mainland UK as there is a vast choice of well equipped low mileage cars over there and if you buy a low emmissions model the VRT is very manageable.  Personally I have gone off buying new because of depreciation.  Buying a one year old seems to make more economic sense to me and you get far more bang for your buck.  Also I think a well equipped 3 series coupe is one of the classiest cars out there


----------



## Boyd (3 May 2010)

Depends on how "sporty" you want to go really. If you're serious about performance what about something like an

[broken link removed] or 

[broken link removed] (note this is a rotary) or

[broken link removed]


----------



## StaroftheSea (3 May 2010)

ok. Thanks guys. To answer a few questions: No kids and no dog! Car is just for me. Not interested in softtop or convertible etc.  I would like something eye catching and sporty, but not extremely flashy. perhaps understated style is a good way to describe what I'm looking for! Low tax would be preferable and economy is important. Having said that, I don't do more than about 13 000 in the year.... 
I like that M sport that Paddy D mentioned,and I doubly like SOM42's 3 series coupe, i must have a look at one locally for starters....however sometimes I think the interior of the bmw's are a little boring..... The A5 is definately out of range price wise..  I'd probably like something not more than two years old....

With regard to


----------



## Boyd (4 May 2010)

BMWs are 100-a-penny these days, if you are looking for something eye catching I would look elsewhere


----------



## Purple (4 May 2010)

username123 said:


> BMWs are 100-a-penny these days,



There are loads of them but that's because they look great and drive better than they look. I drive an Audi but the latest two generations of BMW are better in almost every way.


----------



## Boyd (4 May 2010)

That may be true (note I did recommend an M3 ) but if spending 30K on something sporty, I personally would like something "different", something that each time I see it/drive it makes me smile and that not think that every second business executive has one. Just my opinion though


----------



## doubledeb (4 May 2010)

I would go with a deisel audi every time, just for spec alone.  Although the 520d look good also.


----------



## bobalong (4 May 2010)

If you could wait another month or so the yummie new HONDA CRZ will be out:



[broken link removed]







[broken link removed]  - for specs and UK Pricing.
[broken link removed]

The FIFTH GEAR video review - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn_8uJ60GvY&feature=player_embedded#!

More Video - [broken link removed]

Official Footage - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd8jUocZZ-0&feature=player_embedded

I was talking to a Honda Dealer guy here - he reckoned about €23000 here.

This is a 1.5 hybrid. 122bhp, 117g/km of CO2. This means cheap road tax and around 50-58mpg depending in which mode you drive it. Yes, their is a sports button as well as normal and eco. Interesting thing is when one is in sport mode the electric motor acts as a turbo also. The torque kicks in nice and low too, around 1000 / 1500 revs - 174Nm between just 1,000 and 1,500rpm, so climbing hills and stuff shouldnt need too much down gear changing. Its a six speed box. Not too disimilar to the old Honda CRX. 

So - you get sporty, econo, environmental, cheap to run AND Honda reliability plus good resale value as a marquee.

I want one, even over my lovely blue 03 MX5 Nevada. I used own two CRXes in the past, great little motor that was.

By the way their will be a Mugen version on the way - a Type R CRZ ... 45mpg, 200bhp

Bob


----------



## G123 (4 May 2010)

I like the idea of buying a new shape car so probably wouldnt pick an older shaped Beemer if I were you.

I drool over the Passat CC when I see one... and no shortage of VW lovers in this country when it comes to selling time.


----------



## BK0001 (4 May 2010)

Laguna coupe?? Probably depreciate like a stone but I do like them. Looks a bit like a DB9 from the rear.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (4 May 2010)

BK0001 said:


> Laguna coupe?? Probably depreciate like a stone but I do like them. Looks a bit like a DB9 from the rear.
> [broken link removed]



You'll need a second car for when it's in getting fixed...


----------



## BK0001 (4 May 2010)

Purple said:


> You'll need a second car for when it's in getting fixed...


 
Yeah, probably not the most reliable brand. But having 30k to spend and ending up with something like a silver diesel 3 series is a sobering thought.


----------



## MandaC (4 May 2010)

*What Car for 30K*

Friend of mine has Passat CC, but it was in for something last week and he was in a Golf GTD (DSG).
He was really raving about it from a drivers perspective and prefers it over the CC.

I am thinking of getting one soon but havent test driven it as yet, so cant comment.

That looks like a nice Honda.  Have never driven Honda, but they seem to have a loyal following.


----------



## bobalong (4 May 2010)

When considering VW's particularly with the TSI tech in the engine - beware of Turbo and coilover issues. I was looking at buying one of these a while back. I heard alot of issues with the TSI tech and also in the diesel engines turbo problems plus DPF ( diesel particulate filter ) issues??

To be honest if you are not doing huge journeys regularly I dont reckon a diesel would be a good bet. It seems this diesel particulate builds up in a diesel engine ( a black powder?? ). The engines are built to require longer journeys to burn this off, if all short journeys this does not happen and can eventually cause issues. 

Bob


----------



## MandaC (4 May 2010)

bobalong said:


> To be honest if you are not doing huge journeys regularly I dont reckon a diesel would be a good bet. It seems this diesel particulate builds up in a diesel engine ( a black powder?? ). The engines are built to require longer journeys to burn this off, if all short journeys this does not happen and can eventually cause issues.
> 
> Bob



That is true about the DPF filter if you are not doing enough miles for a diesel.   I will  average about 16-18 k kilometres and was told I should be ok.


----------



## bobalong (4 May 2010)

MandaC and all,

Thats a thing that I reckon is going to come up alot down the track. With this big drive toward economy and greenness the small diesel engine is making its way into cars in the 1.4 to 1.6 range of daily runabouts. These are cars that will be only doing short journeys and city / town driving. The DPF thing is surely going to be a big problem here? I think the symptom is the engine cutting out mid drive ...

Bob


----------



## kushrova (4 May 2010)

I bought a brand new Renault Laguna Coupe 3 months ago. Its a really stylish car. Haggled down to €29500 and that included an extended 5 year warranty. I also didnt have to give them my old Megane. I sold that for €1500. I havent had a single problem with it.Its a 2litre 150bhp


----------



## StaroftheSea (12 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions! Lots of food for thought!

i've just drove a very nice Audi A4 SE 2.0 diesel, 143 BHP, 09, 7k, asking price is 29000, or 28 with my trade in (a 10 year old banger). Does that sound like a decent deal? Ideally I'd love the Sport line version of it for a few grand more, but thats going beyond my budget... Plus the guy said that the sport line has a harder suspension which is more uncomfortable on our roads.....hmmmm??!

The BMW dealer told me last week that their prices would more than likely rise next january.. Is this likely?
thanks,


----------



## Purple (13 Jul 2010)

StaroftheSea said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions! Lots of food for thought!
> 
> i've just drove a very nice Audi A4 SE 2.0 diesel, 143 BHP, 09, 7k, asking price is 29000, or 28 with my trade in (a 10 year old banger). Does that sound like a decent deal? Ideally I'd love the Sport line version of it for a few grand more, but thats going beyond my budget... Plus the guy said that the sport line has a harder suspension which is more uncomfortable on our roads.....hmmmm??!
> 
> ...



Buy something 2 years old with low mileage. Buying cars from new is madness.


----------



## Leo (13 Jul 2010)

StaroftheSea said:


> The BMW dealer told me last week that their prices would more than likely rise next january.. Is this likely?


 
What's likely here is he's trying to convince you to buy from him now and not wait. He is after all a car salesman!


----------



## tosullivan (13 Jul 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned ALFA....


----------



## BK0001 (13 Jul 2010)

A4 SE 2.0 diesel is a rep mobile. If my boss was paying for it I'd say thanks very much, but I wouldn't spend my own cash on it. Go for the S-line, the extra kit transforms the look of the car.


----------



## roytheboyo (14 Jul 2010)

*car*

I would look at a hyundai IX35 or a BMW x1, both new, efficient and low tax. Both small people carriers/jeeps, but both stylish.


----------



## nediaaa (14 Jul 2010)

i would stay away from the ALFA from experience. LLLOOONNNGGG story. A BMW is all about the looks and sheer driving pleasure. I have a 2004 318ci coupe from new with 106,000 mile and the front bushes are now worn. This has been the only problem. Fantastic car but have to agree it is a little boring on the inside but driving is believing


----------



## PetrolHead (9 Aug 2010)

OMG how boring are you all being...!!!

The most exciting thing mentioned here was the Alfa... and that was promptly ignored...

You know what I would do if I had 30k to spend on a car... I'd spend 23-25k on a classic and keep the rest in reserve to look after it for a few years. 

Why do this...

1 - The dreaded specter of depreciation is almost eliminated... and if you buy smart, you might even make money.

2 - The dreaded specter of VRT is almost eliminated... You can import a car over 30 years old from the UK with a flat rate €50 registration charge.

3 - You get something that's eye catching, exciting, and puts a smile on your face when you look out of the window in the morning... when you climb into it for the drive home... when you lie in bed at night and remember what's outside on the drive.

Don't be boring until you absolutely have to!!!

Some ideas...

Porsche 911 SC 3.0 Coupe
Jaguar XJS 5.3 HE V12
Triumph Stag / TR6
Mercedes Benz 350/450SL

Anyone any other suggestions...?


----------



## Guest125 (10 Aug 2010)

PetrolHead said:


> OMG how boring are you all being...!!!
> 
> The most exciting thing mentioned here was the Alfa... and that was promptly ignored...
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more..........I'd pick the Stag from that list. If I had 30g I'd spend my evenings tormenting 1.3 Honda Civic boy racers in my newly acquired Lotus Cortina.....(my dream car btw)......If only!!


----------



## PetrolHead (10 Aug 2010)

Ahhhh.... Lotus.....

There was an Esprite 3.5 V8 in a main dealers Dublin for under 20k... 

Now that's a car!!!


----------



## BK0001 (10 Aug 2010)

There's some cracking motors approaching 30yrs now. 
I want all of the following. 

Porsche 928 (Risky Business baby) 
Merc 500 SEC 
Renault Alpine GTA 
BMW 3.0csi 
BMW 323i E21
Volvo P1800


----------



## Boyd (10 Aug 2010)

OP said 30K not 30 years!


----------



## BK0001 (10 Aug 2010)

username123 said:


> OP said 30K not 30 years!


 I know


----------



## davidoco (10 Aug 2010)

StaroftheSea said:


> .......budget of 30 000 at the very most.............something classy, sporty looking and stylish..



Mercedes-Benz CLC-Class 180 Spt Auto
[broken link removed]



StaroftheSea said:


> ....No kids and no dog! Car is just for me. ......... eye catching and sporty, but not extremely flashy. perhaps understated style .......



depending on how well they sell but 30k could get you one of these come Oct/Nov this year.
[broken link removed]


----------



## PetrolHead (10 Aug 2010)

RCZ... poor mans TT... discuss...


----------



## Boyd (11 Aug 2010)

And a diesel


----------



## BK0001 (11 Aug 2010)

I seen a diesel TT yesterday. What a pointless car that is!


----------



## David_Dublin (11 Aug 2010)

kushrova said:


> I bought a brand new Renault Laguna Coupe 3 months ago. Its a really stylish car. Haggled down to €29500 and that included an extended 5 year warranty. I also didnt have to give them my old Megane. I sold that for €1500. I havent had a single problem with it.Its a 2litre 150bhp



So you bought a brand new car for 30K three months ago and you havent had a single problem with it. Wow!! I think that says more about what people expect of a Renault than it does to give confidence to people


----------



## roker (11 Aug 2010)

You need to look up the latest reliability list, sorry but Renault is 30th, BMW is 13th, Peugeot 28th


----------



## Boyd (13 Aug 2010)

david_dublin said:


> so you bought a brand new car for 30k three months ago and you havent had a single problem with it. Wow!! I think that says more about what people expect of a renault than it does to give confidence to people  :d



lol!!


----------



## RonanC (13 Aug 2010)

I wouldnt touch a Renault even with a borrowed barge pole


----------



## BK0001 (13 Aug 2010)

roker said:


> You need to look up the latest reliability list, sorry but Renault is 30th, BMW is 13th, Peugeot 28th


They may be 30th in the reliability stakes, but take a look at this beast of a Renault. It's a bloody marvelous looking thing!  
[broken link removed]


----------



## Boyd (13 Aug 2010)

250BHP isnt to be sneezed at. It kinda looks like a dog going to the toilet though!


----------



## BK0001 (13 Aug 2010)

username123 said:


> 250BHP isnt to be sneezed at. It kinda looks like a dog going to the toilet though!


Dog's using toilets? Mine usually just craps on the lawn


----------



## manta356 (14 Aug 2010)

BK0001 said:


> Mine usually just craps on the lawn


 
Your Renault ????????


----------



## PetrolHead (14 Aug 2010)

Call off the search...!!!

I've found what you need........ 

[broken link removed]


----------



## PetrolHead (14 Aug 2010)

....no no no no....

I was wrong......

Here it is.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[broken link removed]


----------

